# Wlan Karte wird nicht erkannt. /libs/modules ist leer

## mrepox

Hallo Gentoos!

Ich komme von der Ubuntu Distri und wollte nach Gentoo wechseln, weil ich die Philosopie gut finde.

Allerdings war mein Start weniger erfolgreich.

Mein Sytem:

AMD 64

Netgear WLANKarte PCI WG311T DHCP managed

Gentoo Installation CD für AMD 64 bzw. LIVE Version

Bisheriger Verlauf:

1. Nagelneue Festplatte und eine CD mit gebrannten ISO file kamen zu Einsatz.

2. Booten und Auswählen des deutschen Tastaturlayouts.

3. Nachforschung mit net-setup, ifconfig, iwconfig ob in irgendweinerweise meine Wlan Karte gefunden wurde.

    Leider negativ,unter eth0 scheint nur die Onboard lankarte gefunden zu sein.

    Da ich es von Ubuntu bisher gewohnt war das meine Wlankarte ATH0 ist habe ich nach ATH0 gesucht, ohne Erfolg.

    wlan0 usw. brachten auch keinen Erfolg.

4. dhcpcd eth0 oder ath0 bringen nichts.

    ls/lib/modules/'uname -r'/kernel/drivers/net ohne Erfolg. die lib/modules/ ist leer.

    Es sind überhaupt keine Treiber enthalten.

Daher stellt sich die Frage, muß man Gentoo erst installieren und funzt die Netzwerkeinrichtung auch aus dem Live System?

Wie soll ich vorgehen? 

Gruß mrepox

----------

## Salathe

Hallo

Kanst du es nicht mit der Lankarte aufsetzten?? 

Um Wlan zu verwenden, musst du warscheindlich noch andere Module und Software installieren. Vor allem wenn du WPA einsetzt.

Ich weiss nicht genau, wie diese LiveCDs funktionieren. Aber die Module müssten auch in /lib/modules sein. 

Ich würde mir das Problem mit der WLAN-Karte aber noch etwas aufsparen. Kannst dich noch genug damit abmühen.

Gruss Salathe

----------

## mrepox

Nein, der Rechner steht zu weit weg und es gab bisher keine Distri, die ich nicht eben mit wlan aufsetzten konnte. Verschlüßelung habe ich eh schon nicht aktiviert, ist hier bei mir auch nicht so wichtig.

Für mich ist es wichtig, das Wlan funzt, wenn das klappt, habe ich genug Motivation den Rest auch noch zu schaffen.

Wie gesagt, die lib/modules ist leer, kann mir da auch keinen Reim draus machen. Im Kernel wirds doch wohl nich kompiliert sein.

 :Confused: 

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi mrepox,

 *mrepox wrote:*   

> Hallo Gentoos!
> 
> Ich komme von der Ubuntu Distri und wollte nach Gentoo wechseln, weil ich die Philosopie gut finde.
> 
> Allerdings war mein Start weniger erfolgreich.
> ...

 

nun ja das Teil hat nen Atheros-Chip drauf... schau dir mal das an -> MADWIFI.

Ansonsten mit Knoppix booten und von da aus das System bauen (vorausgesetzt deine Karte läuft unter Knoppix).

Achso... Willkommen und viel Spass mit Gentoo.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## _hephaistos_

wenn /lib/modules leer ist hast du beim kernel bauen "make modules_install" vergessen...

cheers

----------

## mrepox

Wenn ich mal ehrlich bin habe ich gar nichts dergleichen gemacht.

Das Handbuch schien mit nicht besonders klar darzustellen wie man Gentoo installiert. Also habe ich nach dem booten der CD

gleich mit der Netzwerkkonfiguration angefangen.

Wahrscheinlich nicht der richtige weg?

----------

## _hephaistos_

das handbuch von gentoo ist sicherlich eines der besten, die es gibt.

geh danach vor, dann hast du keine probleme.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/index.xml

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *mrepox wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mal ehrlich bin habe ich gar nichts dergleichen gemacht.
> 
> Das Handbuch schien mit nicht besonders klar darzustellen wie man Gentoo installiert.

 

Keine Ahnung welches Handbuch du gelesen hast  :Wink:  Aber 90% der hier verweilenden haben entweder das Deutsche oder besser, das Englische (Da immer einen Tick aktueller) Handbuch gelesen. Im Handbuch wird die alles erklärt. Du solltest dich einfach von der Vorstellung befreien, dass du das meiste eh schon weisst und dich statdessen wie ein absoluter Linux Neuling ans Handbuch machen. Dann überliest du nichts und die Installation wird reibungslos funktionieren.

Wie bereits erwähnt ist die Installation für "default" Umgebungen ausgelegt. Wenn du z.B. eine etwas exotischere Netzkarte oder dergleichen hast, kann es gut sein, dass dieses Device nicht erkannt wird. Dann musst du dir ein alternatives Installationsmedium suchen. Wie bereits erwähnt wurde kannst du da z.b. Knoppix nehmen.

Als ich damals meinen P4 aufsetzen wollte, hatte ich so eine brandneue Marvell Yukon Netzwerkkarte drinn, dass nichtmal Knoppix die erkannt hat. Die Installation wäre beinahe gescheitert, wenn ich im letzten Moment nicht eine SuSE Live CD in der C't gefunden hätte, welche den Treiber beinhaltet hat.

Alternativ hätte ich auch einfach die Netzwerklose Installation von CD durchgeführt. Die Pakete wären dann im ersten Moment etwas veraltet gewesen, aber nach dem kompilieren eines neuen Kernels und einem Reboot hätte ich dann einfach einen emerge --update --deep world gemacht und wäre wieder up-to-date gewesen.

Wahrscheinlich könntest du sogat mit einer ubuntu live CD booten und damit gentoo installieren (das wichtigste ist, dass du chroot auf dieser CD hast).

Hier noch die Links zur deutschen und englischen Gentoo Installation

Deutsches Handbuch mit Netzwerk Installation

Deutsches Handbuch für Netzwerklose Installation

Englisches Handbuch mit Netzwerk Installation

Englisches Handbuch für Netzwerklose Installation

 *mrepox wrote:*   

> Also habe ich nach dem booten der CD gleich mit der Netzwerkkonfiguration angefangen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich nicht der richtige weg?

 

Recht hast du  :Very Happy: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## mrepox

Ich habe das neue Handbuch auf gentoo.de  gelesen, wo scheinbar stage 1 fehlt wenn ichs richtig gesehen habe.

Da ich von meiner Knoppix Livecd gewohnt war das meine Karte von dort aus direkt über dhcp läuft, dachte ich mir versuchs halt mal mit Gentoo auf dem Weg das man eventuell nur konfigurieren muss.

Gentoo ist natürlich in jeder Hinsicht anders, das hab ich ja nun festgestellt.

Also gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das ich erst Gentoo installieren muß um in meinem Fall die Wlan Karte ans laufen zu bringen?

Welche Packete werden gebraucht? Ist Portage extra runterzuladen oder auf meiner installations cd drauf?

Gruß mrepox

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi,

 *mrepox wrote:*   

> Ich habe das neue Handbuch auf gentoo.de  gelesen, wo scheinbar stage 1 fehlt wenn ichs richtig gesehen habe.
> 
> Da ich von meiner Knoppix Livecd gewohnt war das meine Karte von dort aus direkt über dhcp läuft, dachte ich mir versuchs halt mal mit Gentoo auf dem Weg das man eventuell nur konfigurieren muss.
> 
> Gentoo ist natürlich in jeder Hinsicht anders, das hab ich ja nun festgestellt.
> ...

 

ich denke Stage 3 sollte es auch erst einmal tun oder etwa nicht  :Cool: . Das Stage 1 Handbuch findest du unter www.gentoo.org aber wie schon gesagt fang erstmal mit Stage 3 an da hast du genug zu tun.

Wegen deine WLan Geschichte... schau dir den Link an den ich vorhin geschickt habe oder boote über Knoppix und chroote ins Gentoo wie das geht habe ich dir auch schon geschickt (der zweite Link).

Alles was du brauchst findest du auf der LiveCD.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## mrepox

Also ich habe heute nachmittag erstmal weiter Infos eingeholt und gemerkt,das es wichtig ist und unerläßlich zu wissen wie Gentoo aufgebaut ist und wie der Gang der Installation ist.

Habe das in der Eile gestern nicht wirklich überzogen. Ich war mir gestern auch nicht wirklich sicher ob ich es machen sollte, heute weiß ich, ich installier Gentoo.

Mehr Lehrgang kann man nicht erfahren und von out of the box lernt man kaum was.

Mache mich heute abend mal drann und freue mich  auf den Lerneffekt!

Gruß mrepox

----------

